

When is an animated GIF better than a video? - pud
http://gigaom.com/video/when-is-an-animated-gif-better-than-a-video/

======
Udo
> _Internet content is constantly fighting for the attention of the reader,
> and I think animated GIFs demand it_

And not in a good way. Most of the time these clips annoy the shit out of me.
However I have to admit that I _do_ like the continuously firing cat, probably
because it illustrates my feelings toward animated GIFs so well. And I find
clips of pretentious people pronouncing a word over and over especially
tiresome.

